# HDR of a 60 Watt



## Bynx (Dec 19, 2010)

This is a 5 shot HDR of a 60 watt bulb. Wires were soldered to the base so it wasnt screwed into anything. Then it was simple to delete the wires.


----------



## ann (Dec 19, 2010)

that's cool, i love the way it is just floating in the air


----------



## JAFO28 (Dec 19, 2010)

That is awesome!


----------



## Amocholes (Dec 20, 2010)

Very nice! This is one place where haloing really works.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 20, 2010)

Nice Bynx!  I would also mess around with the hue and get some crazy colors just for fun    Im thinking red or purple.


----------



## Bynx (Dec 20, 2010)

How about something Christmassy?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 20, 2010)

Hhahah.. nice!


----------



## Bynx (Dec 20, 2010)

Best wishes.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 20, 2010)

That is cool, well done.


----------



## Bynx (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks Mike. Have a cool yule.


----------



## ann (Dec 20, 2010)

that's great very cool


----------



## altitude604 (Dec 20, 2010)

that looks pretty awesome! nice work!


----------



## Bynx (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks Ann and altitude. Its fun playing with a light bulb. Happy Festivus.


----------



## ann (Dec 20, 2010)

My plan is to show this to my intermediate students. I am sure they are going to be in awe


----------



## Bynx (Dec 20, 2010)

Ann would you like the 5 Hi Res Files?


----------



## ann (Dec 20, 2010)

that would be great,

I usually just click and save in a small format as it works better on a low end computer at school.

I tell you what, you send me the high res and i will make you an print and send it back to you (if you like) any size up to 13x19

if you also send along the "numbers" i will recreate it exactly as you have done.


----------



## Bynx (Dec 20, 2010)

Check your email.


----------



## LokiZ (Dec 20, 2010)

If we all used bulbs light that our electric bilss would be a lot less...
(The kind of bulbs that don't need to be in a light socket to light )

Nice work on the shots and merging.  I like the red one best.


----------



## Bynx (Dec 20, 2010)

LokiZ said:


> If we all used bulbs light that our electric bilss would be a lot less...
> (The kind of bulbs that don't need to be in a light socket to light )
> 
> Nice work on the shots and merging.  I like the red one best.



Well the bulb was still plugged into the wall. But instead of screwing the base into a lamp I just soldered the bare wires to the two spots on the base of the bulb. But free hydro is everyone's dream. And thanks for the comments.


----------



## alex_n/a (Dec 21, 2010)

nice, is the picture upside down. or how is the bulb just floating?


----------



## Lunchbox (Dec 21, 2010)

I like this a lot


----------



## Bynx (Dec 22, 2010)

alex_n/a said:


> nice, is the picture upside down. or how is the bulb just floating?



I cut the cord off an old lamp, split the ends and soldered each wire to the spots on the base. Then the bulb was just hanging off the cord.
Thanks Lunchbox.


----------



## donalson (Dec 31, 2010)

very cool look...


----------



## KerrySnow (Jan 5, 2011)

I stole your idea because yours turned out way too awesome and took an HDR of a Christmas tree light bulb, but i got some very strange rainbow halo'ing around the filament did you encounter that problem at all? what kind of shutter speed did you need to expose the filament correctly?


----------



## TheDiabetesHero (Jan 6, 2011)

thats fantastic!!!

Ive always wanted to do this but didnt know how to do it...


----------



## Bynx (Jan 6, 2011)

KerrySnow, just close your lens down until you can barely see the filament. That should be the right shutter speed. Remember the photo was a combination of a bunch of shutter speeds to make the HDR image.


----------



## longcount (Jan 9, 2011)

That is fantastic!


----------

